# Taking Vitamins makes you eat more?



## jiggen (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm taking vitamins and it feels that my quantity of eating is more than before


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 1, 2010)

jiggen said:


> i'm taking vitamins and it feels that my quantity of eating is more than before



Vitamins do not make you eat more..
Maybe they are increasing your appetite slightly, but not much..


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't see how.


----------



## LAM (Dec 1, 2010)

a lack of them in the diet can cause a decrease in the appetite so restoring them to healthy levels would cause the appetite to return to normal.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 2, 2010)

your body is just becoming more healthy
and maybe the fact that some vitamins need fat or water to digest them can make you hungry?


----------



## AmFitNow (Dec 8, 2010)

I realized too, lately I havent been taking enough vitamins. I thought I was eating right, but I think it is the combination of the "right" stuff that makes the difference along with vitamin supplements.
I know of people who literaly take handfuls of vitamins, and eat nothing of junkfood thinking the vitas are gonna fix everything. No way.


----------



## dorlic (Dec 8, 2010)

I just recently added a multivitamin to my daily intake and saw a big increase in my morning/early aft appetite.  That "non-hunger" time helps me control my caloric intake and adding that vitamin definitely threw a wrench in the works.  I had to move to taking it in the evening.


----------



## jackanderson (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,
I don't think that vitamin make eat more...


----------



## braveand (Dec 28, 2010)

Absolute not but Be in 100% healt could be increase it..


----------

